# 12 gallon rescaped



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I got the aquascaping for my 12 finally done and its waiting for a new light bulb and some plants, the plants are just going to be a field of hairgrass everywhere. What do you guys think? Anything I need to change? I'm not to happy with it, but i'm not sure what to change!! AHH Mental block!!! Also I think its just going to have 15 cherry shrimp at first, see if they will breed, then maybe couple months later getting 5 red phamtom tetras for it. But not to sure about that yet. 



















What would you guys change about this?? I'm not happy with it at all, but its the best I can do right now. Oh I had an idea just now. what about taking the two peices of petrified wood and laying them on each other, the big peice on the right layed over on the piece on the left on its little edge thingy stickin out there. Having that in the middle and maybe getting some more sand to make the subtrate slow downward? I might try that tonight without the subtrate slope because I would have to get the rest of the sand from my friend. Thanks


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

I would probably remove the wood on the left and leave the rocks as-is. Maybe offset them a bit to add depth.

I like your hairgrass idea:


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

nice tank! I rearanged it and now it looks like this


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks--not mine though!

I liked the first arrangement best, less the piece on the left. More Amano-esque.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

you think I should just have the peice thats on the left in the first layout and just have that? Maybe try some more wood also. My friend has a nice piece of a root laying outside his house I would love to use.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Well guys heres the final layout. I will pick between these thee layouts depending on which one you guys say. But just to make things clear, i'm liking the last layout better, it kind of has a prymaid feel because of the front slopes down into the sand, and also just leaving the sand level. 



















sorry for the blurry pictures, I was in a rush with all my homework


----------



## Broodingwolf (Aug 29, 2004)

I defintely like that layout best so far, has a nice rythm and isn't too symetrical like the first tank and off balance like the 2nd.

However, if you added a 4th rock to the 1st setup, that was maybe closer to the front of the aquarium, and off balance, I think that might work even better then the current layout.

roud:


----------



## Mothi (Mar 28, 2004)

I liked the first set of photos the best, with the piece of wood removed. The rocks formed nicely. The others make the rocks look too clustered with no shape. The first landscape would look good with hairgrass.


----------



## Rosko_22 (May 19, 2004)

I agree with Mothi, I think the first layout looks the best. Maybe not with nothing else in there, but I'm picturing it surrounded by hairgrass. Kind of hard to judge it when it's only half done.


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

I do like the 1st layout the best as well. Would look great with the hairgrass... maybe with some taller grass behind the rocks? Don't know about that driftwood though - seems a bit out of place with the rocks. Just IMO ya know - whatever you like best is what you should go with. Good luck on the new tank roud:


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, listen to me!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

LOL...I like the first set of layout also. I would remove both the wood and the petrified wood on the right hand side however. It looks way too cluttered with anything more than just one piece in it (left piece of p. wood is the best out of the three, IMO). 

Here's the way that I see it. The field of hairgrass is supposed to mimic a vast field. By having more than one rock in there (they're not small either), you're taking away part of that illusion. 

Sometimes less is more, like in this case, and it should frame pretty nicely among that field of green.


----------



## fishiesrule (May 5, 2004)

yes definately 1st one!


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

well I never would have though you guys would love the first the best! I love the 3rd, but IDK. As you know, in this tank the water is pulled through the left side on the bottom and top, I dont want the hairgrass to grow next to it and then clump the bottom up. I guess it wouldnt matter but still. So you think I should just have the petrified wood in the first pics on the left of the tank? I'm not sure about what kind of tall grass?? I guess I could try what I wanted and have a row of giant hairgrass growing in the back behind the rock? Tell me what to do!!


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Ok what do you think about this setup with just dwarf hairgrass all around?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks good. Now turn that piece of petrified wood to the other side (like you had in the 1st setup), and it would look better :tongue: .

Giant hairgrass is gonna be too tall to have in such a small tank, even if you trim it down to size. I would either leave it alone, or add some sort of plants with small leaves (R. indica, Mayaca, R. wallichii to name some).


----------



## titan848 (May 3, 2003)

do you think you'll be able to grow hairgrass with that light? (i under stand your changing the bulb). I have a jbc nano as well an was unable to grow micro sword? Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

As I understand it, Micro sword is kind of hard to grow with low lighting such as this. Dwarf hairgrass is quiet an easy plant to grow, well compared to ricca and glosso. It should be fine and grow happly. Ibn I will go change it around now, do a water change then take another picture. See how it turns out. Thanks guys for all the help, I just wanted this thread really to make it a fun turnout and play around with ideas. Ordering the shrimp tuesday, cant wait. Also Ibn I think i'm not going to add any tall background plants, just leave the field the only plants. I might add some X-mas moss for an X-mas moss wall some day, but I will have to find the moss first!


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

well guys here is the latest setup, is it perfect? 


















As you can see on the left side of the petrifed wood I left some space inbetween that and the glass, maybe some hairgrass will spread back there some....


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I like that look there. You can even move the rock a bit towards the front to have a bit more room to plant behind the rock and a tad to the right so that the hairgrass can grow fully around it. Can't wait until you start planting it and seeing it grow in!


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Will do tomarrow, as of right now its almost 1 o'clock and the timmer for the lights is already off lol


----------



## fishiesrule (May 5, 2004)

looks good! but i think it would look even better with another little rock or petrified wood in the front right of the tank to serve as a little contrast. iono thats just my opinion :icon_bigg


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Your right that would be cool, but i'm really looking for the open field look. I love seeing a bunch of one species of plant, hince why I only have 2 (fixing to be 3) differnt species of plants in my 55 gallon :d


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Got the plants finally. Heres the tank as of right now with the baby shrimp and the dwarf hairgrass and the new 6500k bulb 
Also someone can move this to the Photo section if they want to. If not, its cool. 


















sorry for the blurry pics, I dont have a steady hand, Lookin for a tripod for this camera lol


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Nice choice roud:


----------



## imnappy2 (Aug 6, 2004)

John P. Really like your tank pic. What is the grass on the tank. And what is growing on the wood?


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

personally i think the rock formation is too close "tucked" into the corner.

i'd put it where the solid circle is in this diagram: but thats just me


----------



## ThatNewGuy (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know. If you left it back in the corner you could plant something taller behind like some val, a java fern or a small sword. That would give a nice contrast to the grass.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Yea but thats where the water is being sucked threw. I guess I could but it'd just get stuck to the bottom back. I put the rock there really to cover that up. I may put some java fern back there....give it a nice effect but I was really planning on having the dwarf hairgrass grow back there....It has a way to spread back there. So...what do you think about that idea??


----------



## ThatNewGuy (Sep 8, 2004)

I would think that if you wanted all hair grass that you might want the rock up and to the left very slightly. This would give more interest and focus on the rock. I really like it pretty much the way it is thougs. I love the all dwarf hairgrass and wouldnt' add much except a little focus or background. Moving the rock up and in would make it the focus. planting somthing tall and dark (java fern, dwarf anubius sp?) would take the rock to the background. Leaving it alone would work too. Either way it will look good as I don't think you can go too wrong with that hair grass.

Btw that is one interesting rock.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks, I am barrowing the rock from a friend haha. I think i'm just going to leave it, it should have the dwarf hairgrass grow to the left side and behind it some also. And since this species of "dwarf" hairgrass reaches 4-6" I think it will have a nice effect to it. I dont really want to keep the lawn cut, but let it grow as tall as possible. Should look nice. And although you guys have great ideas, I didn't really want the rock to be the focus point, I wanted the field a focus point and the rock as just a calm backdrop. thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------

